# Hello



## Stuart89 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello  

Im Stuart Dobson from wales in the UK, Im currently studying engineering in college and working part-time in Tescos. I have been keeping reptiles since 2003 with my first corn snake, branching off onto geckos. My collection currently stands at 1 corn snake, 2 western hognose and 1 kingsnake, passed on the geckos to my sister as I didnt have the time to properly care for them right then and she was pretty eager to look after them.

Ive liked praying mantis' ever since I was 8, doing a report on them for school when nobody else even knew they existed :lol: . Im quite suprised its taken me so long to pick up some of these guys, I just forgot that you could ! I have 2 african mantids right now, with 3 ghosts and possibly 2 wahlbergi's (won't know until I get a reply from the breeder) arriving on Tuesday! Will try to get some pics for you guys once I get more comfortably around them.

Hmmmm what else to write :lol: ...

I enjoy music, motorsport, cars, most animals, photography, gaming, graphics and art.... and.... :mellow: 

Cant really think of anything else


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome , u sound like my kind of guy (gaming, animals and art) :lol: 

my names christian


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Stuart!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the bug place Stuart from Frosty OHIO!


----------



## Stuart89 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers loving this place already :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 30, 2008)

good


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

